# How to use Hoisin sauce



## jpinmaryland (Oct 3, 2007)

I am usually pretty good w/ my asian sauces blending them with oils and such to produce the needed sauces but recently had a problem with Hoisen. I did not want to use all that sweetness at full strength so I thought I'd mix it w/ peanut oil but it does not dissolve in peanut oil unlike other sauces. So how do you guys use this? Mix it w/ soy sauce? But does that not kill the sweetness? I realize I will need to mix it with an aqueous type of solvent e..g water, vinegar, etc. How do others use this?


----------



## Caine (Oct 3, 2007)

Try mixing it with fish sauce, or oyster sauce.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 3, 2007)

Straight up on ribs is one of my favorite uses for Hoisen!


Enjoy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2007)

Brushed on almost done chicken wings is good.

Also, you CAN mix it with oil - you just have to whisk aggressively as you are drizzling in the oil.

I also use it as a condiment with those big bowls of Thai soup.  A little goes a long way.  

You can do a search here at Discuss Cooking for hoisin and find out what recipes people have to offer - here is another good link too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 3, 2007)

You could mix it with peanut butter. Also, Rachael Ray made a barbecue sauce for shrimp with hoisin mixed with orange marmalade.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 3, 2007)

When I use hoisen sauce it's always part of a stirfry sauce mix.  Never any oil in the sauce mix (yuck - the oil used is just a few dollops to cook in & sometimes a drizzle of sesame oil to finish - never in the sauce mix) - just some soy sauce, dry sherry, sometimes hot chili-garlic paste.  Unless you overdo it with the soy sauce, the sweetness & depth of the hoisen doesn't get lost at all, & is enhanced by the dry sherry.


----------



## elaine l (Oct 3, 2007)

I add it to potroast sometimes along with red wine, tomatoes and onions.  It makes such a rich nice sauce.


----------



## Rock LaRue (Oct 3, 2007)

The only thing I've ever dilluted hoisin sauce with is siracha pepper sauce.  I don't know why you'd want to dillute it anyway.  Just use it in small amounts.


----------



## appletart (Oct 3, 2007)

I use hoisin sauce along w/soy sauce, brown sugar, ground ginger, garlic powder, sherry wine, a little salt peter,  to make a marinade for Chinese styled 'cha siu' bbqued pork ribs.


----------



## redkitty (Oct 4, 2007)

I use it in stir-fry's too but never with oil.  mmmmm....love hoisin sauce!


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Straight up on ribs is one of my favorite uses for Hoisen!


 
I do that with pork tenderloin.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for all the ideas. Always had a jar of the hoisen lying around and sometimes used it as is, but the idea of cutting it came up the other day and I really had no clue. thx.


----------



## hookied_up (Oct 4, 2007)

I just started a thread about my new wok. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f8/so-i-just-bought-wok-38655.html
Hoisen is a must have for my stir fry sauce. Usually I use soy sauce, teriaki sauce, fresh or minced garlic, and an Asian chili sauce, sometimes some vinegar, and maybe a lil ginger, curry, or sugar depending on the taste and the veggies I am using.  Just mix the hoisen with the above ingredients, and add some at the beginning and near the end od the stir fry process. I have never tried mixing it with oil though.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 5, 2007)

I lie to thin out hoisin with pineapple juice(just enough to loosen it up) then add cilantro ginger and lime juice. Makes a nice sauce to pair with a good satay sauce.


----------



## sosweb (Oct 5, 2007)

I like to mix Hoisin with light Soy sauce and honey, equal quantities.  Only add this sauce during the last 15 minutes of cooking time on a lowish heat.  Great with chicken wings/legs/thighs.

At the end toss in toasted sesame seads.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 5, 2007)

jpinmaryland said:


> I am usually pretty good w/ my asian sauces blending them with oils and such to produce the needed sauces but recently had a problem with Hoisen. *I did not want to use all that sweetness at full strength* so I thought I'd mix it w/ peanut oil but it does not dissolve in peanut oil unlike other sauces. So how do you guys use this? Mix it w/ soy sauce? But does that not kill the sweetness? I realize I will need to mix it with an aqueous type of solvent e..g water, vinegar, etc. How do others use this?


 
To kill the sweetness I would dilute it with a few drops of water, combine with stir fry sauce or soy sauce (salty/sweet), add some heat i.e. red pepper flakes or mustard, use half the amount called for, or as Caine suggested, add oyster sauce.

Hoisen uses - in stir frys, spread on a chinese pancake or tortilla for Moo Shoo or a dipping sauce.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 5, 2007)

Dilutes nicely with some Nuoc Mam (fish sauce) too!


----------



## CiCi (Oct 8, 2007)

I use it as a glaze, mix it in stir fry but mostly what I do is mix it with soy sauce and sriracha chili sauce. It makes for a good egg roll dip.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 8, 2007)

I never thought of that!!  Thanks for the idea CiCi!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 10, 2007)

OK - I just did a mixture of grapefruit juice, soy sauce, ketchup, lots of brown sugar, fresh ginger, fresh garlic, and sriracha - YUM!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Oct 11, 2007)

i use it sparingly but it is excellent coupled with pork.
it is good in small amounts in a stir fry, but any more than a hint of it ruins the dish for me.  its a strong condiment.


----------



## Dina (Oct 11, 2007)

I love it on asparagus spears or any other green, crunchy veggie.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

hoisin sauce is also great in making mu shu chicken or pork--I like to add a small amount of spiraca (chili paste) to it as well


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 12, 2007)

Dina said:


> I love it on asparagus spears or any other green, crunchy veggie.


Great timing, Dina. I was trying to decide how to make some gorgeous asparagus I got and using hoisin sauce sounds wonderful!


----------



## *amy* (Oct 13, 2007)

This is a yummy-looking, easy recipe, I watched being prepared on Pantry Raid - for Peking chicken appetizers (made w left over chicken & Hoison - placed on cukes):

http://www.wlbz2.com/life/recipes/article.aspx?storyid=69642


----------

